# O'Day or Catalina



## SailingAlien (May 23, 2007)

*O'Day or Catalina or Crewing?*

I grew up sailing Prams, Rhodes and 420's - of course that was 25+ years ago so I've forgotten more than I remember. Finally, about 6 years ago, I bought a Precision 16. An Excellent boat but an open sloop the wife didn't like on Lake Lanier here in Georgia because of the light winds. So I sold it after a couple years. Now I am looking for a 22-25' boat we can spend the weekend (still on the lake) and I'm looking at a Catalina 25 Fin Keel or an O'Day 25 Swing Keel. I have never heard of O'Day but like the idea of a wheel as opposed to a tiller and also the swing keel to make lake sailing easier. But after all this time, this big a boat is going to be an experience for me and my landlubber wife. I think I can manage 'til I get my legs but the boat needs to be easy enough to sail to get me reacquainted and my wife introduced to bigger sailboats. Is an O'Day a decent boat to sail? How does it compare to a Catalina (both '79's)? Am I out of my mind doing this? Am I letting my life long obsession get the better of me? Should I just buy more model sailboats? Should I trust my instincts or should I go back to listening to Marley and Buffett 24/7?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I think either boat would suit your purpose. I would think the deciding factor would be cost and condition of the 2 boats you are looking at. Best of luck in making your choice.

_Currently at 25 46 43 N 80 11 08 W_


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

SailingAlien said:


> Should I trust my instincts or should I go back to listening to Marley and Buffet 24/7?


LOL! That's pretty much how it happened to me. Havng never sailed myself and only having been on a sailboat a few times, I hit 45, suddenly started LIKING Buffet, decided to kill a Sunday at the Annapolis boat show and within a year found myself "Master and Commander" of a 1988 O'day 322.

My research led me to conclude that O'day's were at least as well built as other production boats such as Hunter, Catalina and Beneteau and had a reputation as good sailing boats. Since the cleanest boat we found in our price range during our search happened to be a O'day that's what we bought. With older producton boats, I'd say condition is everything. If models from two or more builders fit the bill for you, buy the cleanest, soundest example.

Info on particular O'day models can be found here:

I Heart O'Days

and here:

Sailboat Knowledge Base

Good Luck!


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

IMHO, there is little difference between O'day and Catalina. Both are decent boats. 

Barry


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

Having owned an O'Day and a Catalina, I can say that I think they are comparable boats. Both make (or made in the case of O'Day, since the company is out of business) a 22 and a 25. And the Catalina 25 comes in both swing and fin keel models. The 25 might be a little rough to load and unload from a trailer each time you go out, but the 22 is fairly easy from what I hear. Swing Keel models add an extra area of maintenance since the swinging mechanism must be monitored and maintained. And the Catalina has a larger user group with a lot of support, although there is still plenty of support for O'Days. I think either boat would suit you. Go with the boat that has the best balance of condition and price.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I agree with the others on it being a toss-up with the decision going to the boat in the best condition...hull...sails...engine. 
As to being nervous....you will NEVER regret buying either one of these boats. You are NOT in over your head and you will have so much pleasure and fun and enjoyment (while spending lots of cash!) that a year from now you will look back and wonder why you waited so long!! Good luck and GO FOR IT!!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I would probably go with a swing keel, as those are usually a bit easier to trailer. and a boat this size, assuming it is less than 8.5' in width, is easily trailerable to other places. 

BUT, if you just plan on sailing, and mooring in the lake you are at, then the keel boat as mentioned, makes a bit more sense, as it does have less items to care for. 

I prefer tillers over wheels......

Either will work, the 25's might be nicer for the spouse as they are typically roomier, and if you spouse is like mine, the bigger the better. We have a 30' boat, she is liking the 40' something or others!acck!

Marty


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Catalina. They are better boats, for what it's worth, and the manufacturer is still in business.


----------



## tropicalfever (Jun 20, 2006)

Just FYI Buffe*tt* is spelled with two T's.


----------



## SailingAlien (May 23, 2007)

*Eeek*



tropicalfever said:


> Just FYI Buffe*tt* is spelled with two T's.


Eeek, you are right. Can't believe a Parrothead could make that kind of mistake.

:0


----------



## SailingAlien (May 23, 2007)

*The better conditioned boat*

Thanks for everyone's feedback. I am leaning toward the Catalina (just because I am more familiar with the name) but will go see the O'Day tonight and purchase the one in better shape. I'm so excited I could spit.


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

Good luck and let us know what you turn up with. And remember, it's always safer to have a surveyor inspect the boat before final purchase.


----------



## equitiman (Jul 1, 2004)

SailingAlien said:


> I'm so excited I could spit.


Heh heh...never heard that one before! Have fun looking at the boats and with whichever one you buy.


----------



## Oday450 (Apr 25, 2006)

Have owned an O'Day 25 for 10 years and have sailed many times on Catalina 22s and 25s. In my opinion, the O'Day is a better built boat although they are older than most Catalinas and may show their age. There is an active O'Day community and a parts dealer who used to work for O'Day specializing in parts and information for and about them.

The 25 sails well and is fast compared to others in its class. The boat has a swinging centerboard --- not a weighted swing keel. There is a 1500 lb lead keel about 18" deep and the centerboard folds into it. When the board is down she draws 6 feet -- 3 feet when up.

The only problem I have ever experienced has been the centerboard becoming stuck in the up position - from barnacles or mud packed in the slot. It's easy to get down when the boat is hauled or by diving under the boat. Just don't crank it up as tight as it will go and this doesn't seem to happen.

Again, in my opinion, if the condition of the boats are comparable (and good) the O'Day is a better buy than the Catalina.


----------



## gman0047 (Apr 8, 2000)

I currently own an O'Day 28. Previously I've had a Catalina 270 and a Precision 23. The Catalina had a wheel and the others a tiller. Only the Precision had a centerboard. I would stick with a tiller because of the feel it gives you. Don't worry about O'days being out of production. They have a very active support group at sailboatowners.com and several good sources for parts. I would go with an O'Day over the Catalina if condition is similar. Consider a Precision 23 also if you can find one (several are for sale if you can go get them). They are simpler, lighter, and better designed in my opinion.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

*O'Day*

We have sailed a 1974 O'Day 22' for the last twenty years and it has never let us down. She's always been a solid boat. I would definately recommend a full marine survey on whichever boat you decide on though. We just purchased a 1987 Pearson 27 and the survey paid for itself and a couple other things after further negotiations. You also have the security of knowing exactly what issues the boat has. I'm a big O'Day fan but like a lot of other posts have mentioned... either boat would be a good choice depending on condition.


----------



## SailingAlien (May 23, 2007)

*Marine Survey*

Yes I am thinking a marine survey is a smarter move. I just don't know what to look for other than the obvious signs like fiberglass cracks around the mast, moldy bilges and the like. Thanks for the suggestion. I will definitely do that.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Things to look for: soft spots on the deck, water intrusion into the cabin (specifically around the chainplates,) Sail condition... sails are a big part of the boats value. Also, one thing that has given me some clues about a boats condition is weather or not there are good records kept IE: oil change receipts, sail repair work, etc. Of course, a qualified surveyor will give you a full report on the boat and that is the way to go. Good Luck!


----------



## shantijwk (Nov 11, 2006)

brak said:


> Catalina. They are better boats, for what it's worth, and the manufacturer is still in business.


Perhaps it is because O'Day put too much into their boats that they are not in business. Also there are more than a few boats in production by others than the original teams that made the reputation... although I do not know if that statement is true for Catalina.
All good old boats have their quirks. Best condition for the money is good advice.
Regarding tiller or wheel; have several "crew" stand in the cockpit while you think about traffic pattern at sea & at dock 
Finally, I Love my O'Day 27 - solid boat, fun to sail, many parts available thru D&R Marine.
No matter your decision - Have Fun!
Wayne
Shanti


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I like Odays. Good boats. So are Catalinas. Base your decision on the boat itself. I do not think one is made better than the other. Have fun shopping.

- CD


----------



## SailingAlien (May 23, 2007)

*O'Day*

Got inside the O'Day today and what a difference. I like the drop table (the Catalina's table was built in) and the bulkheads were teak instead of fiberglass. The O'Day had a lot more upgrades and I was surprised how much carpet improved the look. I've called 3 survey marine places down here but they must be making too much money to call back. I liked the fact that the O'Day owners are the second owners of the boat and just sailed it a couple of weeks ago. The Catalina has been sitting since last summer. Guess it will all come down to negotiation. The O'Day is 1k more than the Catalina. It might be worth it but I'm going to have to sell my beloved motorcycle to make it work. So my heart is panged. And great advice from everyone and I appreciate the upbeat tone. I recall from years past a plaque my father had on the bulkhead of our Chris Craft 36. "A boat is a whole in the water surrounded by wood into which one pours money". Might be true and all but it is the adventure.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I hope you can get the O'Day... good luck with the negotiations and the survey.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> It might be worth it but I'm going to have to sell my beloved motorcycle to make it work.


If it's any consolation... If you buy the boat and take care of it, you stand a decent chance of recouping your purchase price when you sell it. It's a bit harder to do that with bikes...

But selling your bike is a pretty drastic move. Have you considered putting your furniture on ebay ??

If you have a bike and a boat, the priorities are taken care of. All you really need on top of those is an apartment with an air mattress.


----------



## Oday450 (Apr 25, 2006)

Or just sleep on the boat


----------



## SailingAlien (May 23, 2007)

The funny thing is, I actually asked the wife yesterday if we could sell the formal living room furniture since we never go in that room anyhow. I also told her I was going to sell some heirlooms to try to have both my priorities still around. The heirlooms she went for but the furniture was a harder sale. I lost that one 



Sailormann said:


> If it's any consolation... If you buy the boat and take care of it, you stand a decent chance of recouping your purchase price when you sell it. It's a bit harder to do that with bikes...
> 
> But selling your bike is a pretty drastic move. Have you considered putting your furniture on ebay ??
> 
> If you have a bike and a boat, the priorities are taken care of. All you really need on top of those is an apartment with an air mattress.


----------



## SailingAlien (May 23, 2007)

Y'all are giving me too many good ideas.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Ebay*

ha ha... i went the ebay route too. I had stuff around the house that i haven't used in years... off to ebay! I raised another 2000 for the new boat but it was a long process with lots of trips to the UPS store. It was win win though cause i got the house cleaned up a bit (good for the fiance ) and i got closer to purchasing a good boat rather than an ok one. We were deciding between an 87 O'Day 272LE and a 87 Pearson 27. They were both nice boats but the Pearson won out even though we were big O'Day fans.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Either Or*

I sailed a 28 O'Day for several years, moved up to a 37 Endeavour. The O'Day company went out of business not because they built a less than perfect boat, but because the founder retired and sold his molds to a company that was starved out during the tax/cost squeeze during the late 80's. They built a great boat, as does catalina. Most larger o'days were powered by a Yanmar diesel, current production and no parts shortage. Smaller ones were powered by outboards, which makes it easy to repair or replace. A 25 with a swing keel is trailerable, could be taken along on that dream vacation in the North Channel of Lake Huron. Go with the one in best condition!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have been on a few larger O'Days and several Cats. Its my opinion that the O'Days seemed to be better made. Sure you want to sell your bike?..Dont you have an extra kidney or something less important?

Good luck with your purchase


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am not very familiar with O'Days. However I own a 1983 Catalina 22 and love it. It is also quite easy to find parts for Catalinas, through Catalina direct, as a previous reply noted.

-Spencer

PS- Check the condition of the swing keel. God blessed me so that I was lucky enough to find a boat with a replaced swing keel (relatively new).


----------



## SailingAlien (May 23, 2007)

VASailor10 said:


> I am not very familiar with O'Days. However I own a 1983 Catalina 22 and love it. It is also quite easy to find parts for Catalinas, through Catalina direct, as a previous reply noted.
> 
> -Spencer
> 
> PS- Check the condition of the swing keel. God blessed me so that I was lucky enough to find a boat with a replaced swing keel (relatively new).


Can you explain what you mean? My Precision had a centerboard (straight forward) and I've never been up close and personal with a swing keel. I picture a swing keel as a solid keel (x inches or feet deep) with a hole in it where the lower keel can swing into it. Other than the pull line, cleat and pivot point, what can do wrong? Not being funny, just don't know.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A swing keel is basically a heavily weighted centerboard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Other than the pull line, cleat and pivot point, what can do wrong?


Not a lot. You might find sea creatures setting up housekeeping inside the trunk, thus making it difficult to raise it completely, or might scrape the sides of it when you raise and lower it. If you run aground, it _might_ bend (depending on how it is constructed) but it is more likely that your pivot will be damaged than the keel itself ...

The primary thing to look at is how it is constructed, and whether or not it is sound. If it is a flat piece of metal encased in fibreglass, or something else, it's possible that there may be some internal corrosion if the outer sheathing has been damaged. I have no knowledge of O'Day swing keels, so I think that the best thing to do would be to ask for information regarding the constuction on the O'Day Owner's website. Would probably be a good idea to hang out on there for a while to see what problems tend to occur with that particular model.

Hope it works out well for you


----------



## Yado (Jan 3, 2004)

I haven't checked on all the responses but I'd stay away from the Catalina 25 and 22 swing keel. I have extensive experience with the Catalina 25 swing keel and it's horrible. You have to leave the helm, go below, and crank the thing. If you just hit bottom or need to bring the keel up quickly you're screwed. The O'Day 222 is a great boat because it has a keel AND a centerboard, and a centerboard uphaul that can be pulled up and down with one hand still on the tiller. That is a great little boat. I'd look at this fresh water sailed O'Day 272 with a wing keel. If the keel gets mud sucked...stuck...you can step off and push.
Certified Sales, Inc. (Warwick, RI)
YADO


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

> I'd look at this fresh water sailed O'Day 272 with a wing keel. If the keel gets mud sucked...stuck...you can step off and push.


  Actually,... I've looked at that exact boat in person and there was some serious water intrusion into the cabin. Standing water in the v-berth. The engine wouldn't crank and the "freshly refinished" teak and holly sole was bubbled up and in poor shape. We liked the O'day 272 and looked at another in NJ but found the Pearson 27 to be a lot nicer... and we found it in NC so no transport involved.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Big differences betweent the Oday and Catalina centerboards. The Catalina is really a swing keel. All of your ballast is in the swinging centerboard. You need to crank that bad boy up or down with a mechanical device. This is not quite as bad as it sounds as Catalina makes a jillion of these things and it has the kinks ironed out; the mechanisms are reliable and serviceable. That doesn't mean they don't have disadvantages, just that Catalina has managed to minimize them. All your ballast is in a moveable piece attached to the boat by one pin. Not for me, thanks. However, lots of people have trusted this arrangement for years and are no worse off for it.

The Oday centerboard is not part of the ballast. All of the Oday ballast is is encapsulated within the hull in a stubby, permanent keel. The centerboard swings down from a slot in the center of this keel. It is controlled by a single line lead into the cockpit. No block and tackle, no cranks. Advantages: simple and easy to handle. 

That being said, I agree with the others who say that both are well made boats and if all other things are equal for you, go with the one that is in better shape. I own an Oday 23, which I bought over a Catalina 22 and a Catalina 25.


----------



## KnotFlying (Jun 18, 2007)

So....what did you get?

I have a 1983 O'Day 25 that is a pleasure to sail. I have had no problems with the centerboard or really anything else. I have heard good things about the Catalina boats as well. Either way I'm sure you'll have a great time on the water.


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

If you are looking at that type of boat in vintage and size you may want to include Cals in your search.


----------

